# V8: what MPG?



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

My search for a MH continues...........

I am now considering an American RV. It is 1980 vintage, weights 3500kg and has a 6.5 V8 petrol auto.

The seller tells me it will return 15-20mpg on a run. 

I'm more concerned what it will return on a run around The Highlands with lots of hills to negotiate.

Does 15- 20mpg sound right? It sounds a bit optimistic to me..........

Thanks.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Richard_M said:


> The seller tells me it will return 15-20mpg on a run......Does 15- 20mpg sound right? It sounds a bit optimistic to me......


:lol: Just a bit.  I get 10-11 mpg with my 6.8 V10 although it';s quite a bit heavier at 9 tonnes. However, if you're worried about mpg, then a Yank RV is not the vehicle for you.

Dougie.


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

No, not too concerned about the mpg, I just want to know what to expect. The one I am considering is only 3.5 tonne.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Are you sure its an RV with a V8? 3500KG seems light for an RV.

I could be wrong but it doesnt sound right to me.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

R U sure it's not LPG converted?


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

3500 Kg sounds like like half its weight.

10 MPG sounds average

Does your driving license allow you to drive over 3500 Kg?

C.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Hi Richard

I agree with clive 10 MPG sounds average 

When I thought about buying a RV , I joined a few RV American forums in the USA and the info and feed back I got was very good. Also if you have the make & model they will list the faults of this model and any know problems.


----------



## A37 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi Richard, I did notice a good looking Winnie on ebay earlier, someone from Scotland asked the seller a question, was it you ?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TOYOTA-HI-LUX...itu=UCC&otn=5&ps=63&clkid=6551379423398801939


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

About 25 years ago,, had a 5 year old winnebago, minniewinne, ?? if i remember !! 25 foot odd, 6.5 or 7.2 ?? did around 10 mpg
Certainly weight more than 3.5 tons !! but great tow vehicle


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

The seller is sure that it is 3500kg. I have C1/D1 anyway so I'm not bothered if it is over that weight.

Yes, it is LPGed, so 10 mpg is really 20 mpg if you know what I mean which isn't that far off what a "normal" diesel MH will return of a similar size.

(We already have to LPGed cars so I know all about LPG).

No, it isn't that one up there ^^ but I'd rather not post the details in this thread as I'm in the middle of negotiating with the owner! (and if anyone else out there does find find it, please don't post them either! Thanks).

I like 1/ the space, 2/ the classic looks and 3/ being different to everyone else!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

> Yes, it is LPGed


Back of the net !! 8)


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks again for the replies.

At this time, we have decided not to go for it as we need to get a diesel as there are not many LPG stations in the Highlands and Islands.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320644875796&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

He wants £8K for it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

GVW 3,500Kg? It must be very close to that empty, Alan.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Have you weighed that V8 lump on its own? 3500 Kg, I don,t think so!



LPG does give savings but you should know that today it offers less MPG than petrol so the fuel cost saving is about 25% because the duty is progressively increasing on LPG.

I agree, stick to Derv.

C.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Richard_M said:


> Thanks again for the replies.
> 
> At this time, we have decided not to go for it as we need to get a diesel as there are not many LPG stations in the Highlands and Islands.
> 
> ...


Richard.
Without actually seeing this RV, I would guess it's a liability.

Most reasons to move up to an American RV is space and power. This old and small rig hardly seems to make a jump up to anything.

Just my 2p.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd be doubtful it's only 3.5t, if it was I'd be inclined to rip out the V8 lump and chuck a decent Tranny engine and box, plenty of spares around for them too.


----------



## harrison (Apr 20, 2010)

If you aim at 10 mpg problerly 8 round town 12 on motorways, if its got gas make sure you get the cert for the ins or if it catches fire they wont pay you Paul


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Richard,

Seeing you have junked the idea, a few MPG pointers for you to consider whilst looking…

Our first Yank was a 1991 28 foot A Class Mallard Sprinter with a 7.2 V8, she grossed in at 5250KG but the original owner tried the “it weights just over 3500KG”, never did get to the bottom of the reason why they thought that. 

On the drivers side attached to the wall near the driver’s seat will be, or at least there should be… (if its not there ask where it is) a silver plate with the various weights and measures on it, for example factory weight, gross weight, tyre size and pressures etc, that will tell you what you want to know to confirm the weight and maybe the engine type, which will then with a little investigation confirm the capacity as well. My other half has just reminded me; on our second we had a copy plate on the inside of the wardrobe door which also laid out the weight of the extras fitted at factory and then provided the cargo capacity per axle as well.

MPG; the Mallard returned 12 MPG as an average irrespective of loading, the only time it dropped to 10 was when we had a 2750KG trailer on tow, I put it down to the fact that it’s a big engine doing next to nothing most of the time.
Number 2, a 32 foot had a 6.8 V8 Diesel GM 190HP returned average 13
Number 3, a 34 foot had a 300HP Cummins returned 14 in all conditions including towing
Our current a 36 foot returns 14 MPG from its 425HP Cummins and does not matter whether its empty, fully loaded or towing the Rangie, I am convinced if you pulled the lump out put it on a test bench connected 1 gallon of diesel to it, it would run for the equivalent time taken to cover 14 miles…… 

One more point to consider the handbook sometimes, depending on the original manufacture contain expected MPG, be careful as a US gallon is less than a UK gallon (1 gal US = 0.83 gal UK) therefore will look as if it is doing less than it will, i.e. if the book says 10 then you can expect 12 in the UK.


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks! Good for thought. Maybe we'll get an RV at a later date.


----------

